# Stop error 0x00000050 - cdfs.sys - wdf0100.sys [moved from XP]



## yewakguy (Mar 19, 2008)

I need help, I get this message when setting up Windows XP Pro SP2. I have formatted this hard drive because of this problem but it still exists now. The full error message is 
caused by cdfs.sys page_fault_in_nonpaged_area 

Technical STOP ERROR 0X00000050 (0XE112FF3F, 0X00000001, 0XF75E1599, 0X00000001) CDFS.SYS - Address F75E1599 base at F75D7000 date stamp 41107eb1
MPC Transport T2500 originally running Vista
I appreciate all the help..


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Stop error 0x00000050 (0xe112ff3f, 0x00000001, 0xf75e1599, 0x00000001) cdfs.sys*

from techspot:


> You may have the haxdoor virus. A 00000050 with an event Id 1003 is a symptom.


although you did perform a format....

can you let us know what the temps and voltages reported in your bios are?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Stop error 0x00000050 (0xe112ff3f, 0x00000001, 0xf75e1599, 0x00000001) cdfs.sys*

Is that a Sata drive? Is it connected to the first port?

Is that a slipstreamed/burned CD or an original? If burned, does it also have AV on it?


----------



## Ryan2065 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Stop error 0x00000050 (0xe112ff3f, 0x00000001, 0xf75e1599, 0x00000001) cdfs.sys*

Oh the MPCs... I'll be happy when my schools get rid of those.

Anyways, you probably don't have the right drivers on the XP disk for your hard drive. I'd suggest creating a slipstreamed version of XP with nlite and put the correct drivers for your hard drive in there. Here is a guide on how to slipstream drivers into the XP install.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Stop error 0x00000050 (0xe112ff3f, 0x00000001, 0xf75e1599, 0x00000001) cdfs.sys*

Hi - 

Are these other 2 threads related to this system w/ BSOD?

Hardware Support - http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...-dvd-drive-is-mechanically-broken-231562.html

Networking - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/new-office-network-setup-help-359677.html

*0x50* bugcheck as was indicated in 1st post does = PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA - invalid memory was referenced. Parm 1 = 0xe112ff3f - the invalid memory address that was referenced; parm 2 = 0x1 = WRITE (vs. read); parm 3 = 0xf75e1599 = memory address of the object that referenced mem add in parm 1. Usually, the memory had already been freed for use by another driver or the RAM is bad.

Memtest86+ - http://www.memtest.org/

The probable cause *cdfs.sys* - a Microsoft CD-ROM driver. The timestamp was *0x41107eb1*, which = *Wed Aug 04 02:14:09 2004*, a date just right for XP SP2.

The system was running Vista - now reverting to XP SP2 with drivers 3-5 years older. I agree with those who posted prior to me. Please follow their suggestions. Be sure that the HDD is wiped completely - use product like killdisk - http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

Please let me know about the other threads ASAP.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## yewakguy (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Stop error 0x00000050 (0xe112ff3f, 0x00000001, 0xf75e1599, 0x00000001) cdfs.sys*

Okay, I will check temp/volt in bios if any - this is a laptop using a sata drive but not sure about port - was using a burned WINXP PRO SP2 CD, but will try the original Vista now - reading other threads advised, and have downloaded memtest (22/12/2008) for USB, and Killdisk Dos ver for USB and will give these a try. Thanks all and will update you on my findings. Cheers..

:wave:"this is not related to my other posts"


----------



## yewakguy (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Stop error 0x00000050 (0xe112ff3f, 0x00000001, 0xf75e1599, 0x00000001) cdfs.sys*

Results after running killdisk on drive;
1. Whilst running with bios setup default and installing burned Vista
Stop 0x00000050 (0x800EECE0, 0x00000000, 0x800EECE0, 0x00000000)
2. tried running with bios large disk access set to other, and disabling execute disable bit
wdf01000.sys
Stop 0x00000050 (0xD47AC85C, 0x00000000, 0x85375F66, 0x00000002)
wdf01000.sys address 85375F66 base at 8534c000 date stamp 4549b23a

There is no Bios temp, I changed the memory onto slot 2, Intel Phoenix Bios Ver 04AG
How can I run the memtest in dos?
I don't know what else to do?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Stop error 0x00000050 (0xe112ff3f, 0x00000001, 0xf75e1599, 0x00000001) cdfs.sys*



yewakguy said:


> Results after running killdisk on drive;
> 1. Whilst running with bios setup default and installing burned Vista


Hi - 

0x50 bugchecks are typically related to problems w/ RAM, but do have other causes - defective hardware, bad system service or corrupted HDD are among them.

I am most interested in the area of your quote in red - are you using a Vista install DVD that you burned? What is the origin of this Vista DVD - i.e., is it a Vista recovery DVD?

The module wdf0100.sys is a Kernel-mode Frameworks driver - by Microsoft.

Did you run full HDD diagnostics - available from the manufacturer of your hard drive. Here is a list of HDD manufacturers from our Hardware forum - 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f234/hard-drive-diagnostic-utilities-302602.html

As for memtest86+, download the zip file, unzip and burn ISO to a CD. Use a product like ImgBurn. Boot with the memtest CD, testing 1 stick at a time, alternating slots.

Memtest zip - http://www.memtest.org/download/2.11/memtest86+-2.11.iso.zip

ImgBurn - http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

Since this is now Vista issue, I am moving this thread to the Vista Support Forum.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## rakeshsby (Mar 28, 2009)

System is shuting down while installing (At the time of formating window coming)


----------



## yewakguy (Mar 19, 2008)

It is a burned copy of an original installation disk from a friend, and I managed to run the memory diagnostic tool somehow when rebooting. I must have pressed some keys and it automatically came up. I managed to run this twice and every time it said hardware problem just at 0% of the test 1 phase. It also said to contact manufacturer. So I guess the problem must be the one memory stick I have in the laptop. 

During WinXP installation it gets the Stop error when its trying to format but with Vista, the system gets the STOP error after the installation goes thru the process of installing windows and just as it goes to loading windows.. 
:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You can't burn a copy of Vista b/c of security measures. It won't work correctly.

You will need to borrow full retail copy of Vista and install using YOUR keycode, purchase OEM replacement Vista DVD from system manufacturer or purchase new full retail copy of Vista.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## yewakguy (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you all. I will try to install with original disk and also find a ram replacement just incase. jcgriff2 you were great, keep up the good job.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you for kind words.

You may want to use kill disk to assure remnants of burnt copy gone to avoid any problems with re-install w/ original DVD.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

